#ubuntu-sa 2013-06-10
<x0auser> need some help
#ubuntu-sa 2014-06-10
<lkjuiop> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<lkjuiop> :) اول قناة عربيه ادخلها في irc
#ubuntu-sa 2014-06-14
<locodir-user> Hello?
